# Dating while pregnant?



## Seren0613

Most here have had their children. I'm only
15 weeks but am wanting to date. Nothing serious, just some companionship - & they will not meet baby (unless it should turn very serious down the line). 

I'm so lonely, but I feel guilty. 

Have any of you dated while pregnant?


----------



## whatwillbe

I'm single and pregnant too, I know how you feel Hun, I've been soo lonely throughout this pregnancy and really wanted to date, but for me I just couldn't , from past experience I don't trust men at all and I couldn't put myself in that situation or get intimate with anyone while pregnant, the main reason for me has been if it ever came to hanky panky , I don't want to risk sti's , but maybe me just thinking too far ahead , if you want to there's nothing at all wrong with it, we all need some company, just be careful though if it comes to getting intimate x


----------



## Jade--x

I dated while I was pregnant but it was very unplanned and well..it wasn't really dating as I was seriously ill I wasn't able to go out anywhere the entire pregnancy other than the hospital :dohh: we were really good friends and had been for quite a long time and spent more time together when I was pregnant as he'd come and bring me things and keep me company because he knew I was bed and sofa bound at my parents and he'd come to the hospital when I was admitted as he knew I hate hospitals and things just progressed to a relationship that I wasn't looking for or expecting. I don't see the problem with it if they don't see the problem with you being pregnant x


----------



## beachgal

Thank you for posting this! I have been wondering the same thing... I feel like I won't be able to date anyone when I'm pregnant (because my thought is who wants to date a pregnant girl?!)
I'm hoping that it's possible! I miss the companionship...


----------



## Seren0613

You'd be surprised how many guys are attracted to pregnant women (some are borderline fetish & best to avoid lol). A lot of nice men don't mind. I went out on a date with a nice guy, it went well. But, now that I'm gonna be a mommy - it felt different. Like, I'm on a different level. I think I would prefer to stick to single dads, since they (kind of) understand.


----------



## Seren0613

The guy just asked me on a second date, to Go to a light park where they have displays of Christmas lights (since I didn't have a Christmas - I was working & then laid in bed sick all Christmas day). He's sweet, but I don't know if I should go? :/

I just feel like these are things FOB should be doing. It makes me so sad.


----------



## xJG30

If it's just companionship you are after then where's the harm in going?


----------



## Seren0613

True, but I think maybe I'm trying to substitute attention fob should have been doing. It won't be the same & we will never get back together (I don't even really want to). I suppose I have more loyalty to him because he is fob, not that I actually want to be with him. I just feel bad for baby, too. Not having a real family & all.

Maybe it's too early for this...


----------



## beachgal

I suggest giving it a chance. Go with the intention of getting to know someone (as a friend/companion first). I understand your hesitation, but I'm sure you are going to feel better once you are out and enjoying someone's company! You deserve attention too :).


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

if youre comfortablle with it , go. i started dating OH when i was SIX MONTHS PREGNANT, we been together since, he's the only father figure to my 10 month old daughter n its going prettty well :)


----------

